# work from home coding



## loriborrego (May 11, 2017)

Does anyone know any companies hiring for work from home coders?


----------



## greatbiller (May 12, 2017)

The Coding Network hires remote coders.  I know there are several other companies as well.  Most companies that hire remote coders require a few years of experience in order to be considered.


----------



## jhofler (May 12, 2017)

*Altegra Health*

Try Altegra Health also.  They hire new coders as well.


----------



## loriborrego (May 13, 2017)

*thank you*

Thank you for your kindness and replies!

God Bless!


----------

